#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Professions in Thai

## chitown

actor....nak sa-daeng....นักแสดง

ambassador....tuut....ฑูต

artist....sinla-bpin.....ศิลปิน

athlete....nak gii-laa นักกีฬา

bar girl....puu-ying baa....ผู้หยิงบาร์

bartender....baa-ten-der....บาร์เทนเดอร์

broker....naai-naa....นายหน้า

company employee....pa-nak-ngaan....พนักงาน

cook....khon tam aa-harn....คนทำอาหาร

dancer....nak dten....นักเต้น

dentist....maw fun....หมอฟัน

doctor....maw....หมอ

driver....khon kap rote....คนขับรถ

engineer....witsa-wa-gawn วิศวกร

farmer....chaao-naa....ชาวนา

flight attendant....sa-juat....สจ็วต

gogo dancer....nak dten a-goo-goo....นักเต้นอะโกโก

government official....kaa-raatcha-gaan....ข้าราชการ

lawyer....ta-naai-kwam....ทนายความ

masseuse....maw nuat....หมอนวด

nurse....pa-yaa-baan....พยาบาล

pilot....gap-dtan kruang-bin....กัปตันเครื่องบิน

police officer....dtamruat....ตำรวจ

prostitute....so-pae-nee....โสเภณี

retired....ga-sian....เกษียณ

sales person....pa-nak-ngaan kaai....พนักงานขาย

self employed....tu-ra-git suan-dtua....ธุรกิจส่วนตัว

soldier....ta-haan....ทหาร

student....nak rian....นักเรียน

taxi driver....khon kap taksee....คนขับแท็กซี่

teacher....kruu or ajarn....ครู or อาจารย์

tourist....nak tong-tiao....นักท่องเที่ยว

unemployed....dtok-ngaan....ตกงาน

volunteer....aa-saa-sa-mak....อาสาสมัคร

writer....nak kian....นักเขียน

----------


## Mr Lick

> bartender....baa-ten-der....บาร์เทนเดอร์


Funny yes?

Thanks for the input Chitown, i'll try to put as many to good use as possible. Much appreciated.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Yeah, good list...more needed too!

----------


## Timber

How do you say manager?

----------


## pescator

Poojadgaan

----------


## mooncake

> prostitute....so-pae-nee....โสเภณี
> also commonly known as....."ga-ree"
> 
> retired....ga-sian....เกษียณ
> Actually the correct word is .....ปลดเกษียณ..."plod ga-sian"


Just a little correction.......ok carry on
mc

----------


## benbaaa

There's a word that sounds like *nak-suk-saa* which is some kind of student, but apparently not one in school.  Anyone narrow down the meaning?

Also, is there a word for _handyman_?  You know the guy who's good with tools who you get to fix your air conditioner and who electrocutes himself.

----------


## mooncake

^ *nak-suk-saa* 
similars with a word for student, but commonly used for "a university student"

*handyman = chang =* ช่าง ......in general
example 
handymand (for house repairs) 
= ช่าง-ซ่อมบ้าน  chang- som baan,..........or ช่าง-ทำบ้าน = chang-tum baan

auto mechanic = ช่าง-ซ่อมรถยนต์ = chang -som rod yon

----------


## chitown

> How do you say manager?


poo-jat-gaan

ผู้จัดการ

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> 
> prostitute....so-pae-nee....โสเภณี
> also commonly known as....."ga-ree"
> 
> retired....ga-sian....เกษียณ
> Actually the correct word is .....ปลดเกษียณ..."plod ga-sian"
> 
> ...


plod is not needed. You could say pom gasian lao - I am retired already.

----------


## Loombucket

Could you translate

Gardener
&
Singer
Please, Chi?

Still can't green you (for some reason)

----------


## chitown

> Could you translate
> 
> Gardener
> &
> Singer
> Please, Chi?
> 
> Still can't green you (for some reason)


Gardener
khon suan
คนสวน

Singer
nak rong pleng
นักร้องเพลง

----------


## Loombucket

^Thanks very much. So Gardener, is literally, I garden.

Cheers

----------


## Timber

> Poojadgaan





> poo-jat-gaan  ผู้จัดการ


Thanks! Greens sent  :Smile:  (sorry chi gotta spread the love first)

----------


## Seinfelddvd

that is good to learn

----------


## mtone9317

Without feedback, constructive criticism by those who have learned by experience there is only self-deception and dishonesty. For example the great number of English Language schools in Thailand run by Thais who don't speak English fluently and have syntax errors in their ads, will continue until they are willing to take criticism. In other words, if you can't take criticism when you are driving, get out of the drivers seat. 
An ad in the Bangkok post read," The A+ English School. An innovation method of teaching English." Did the director know that innovation is a noun and the word should be "innovative"? He failed the test.

----------


## taxexile

> Thanks very much. So Gardener, is literally, I garden.


it is "garden person"

----------


## JanJozef

Thanks for this valuable information

----------


## taxexile

> An ad in the Bangkok post read," The A+ English School. An innovation method of teaching English." Did the director know that innovation is a noun and the word should be "innovative"? He failed the test.


 
you knew what he meant to say even though he used a noun instead of an adjective. he got his message across, you understood what he was saying  and therefore i would say he passed the test.

----------

